# The Lord's View



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In the year 2013, the Lord came unto Noah, Who was now living in America and said: "Once again, the earth has become wicked and over-populated, and I see the end of all flesh before me."

"Build another Ark and save 2 of every living thing along with a few good humans."

He gave Noah the blueprints, saying: "You have 6 months to build the Ark before I will start the unending rain for 40 days and 40 nights."

Six months later, the Lord looked down and saw Noah weeping in his yard - but no Ark."Noah!," He roared, "I'm about to start the rain! Where is the Ark?"

"Forgive me, Lord," begged Noah, "but things have changed." "I needed a Building Permit."

"I've been arguing with the Boat Inspector about the need for a sprinkler system."

"My homeowners association claim that I've violated the Neighborhood by-laws by building the Ark in my back yard and exceeding the height limitations. We had to go to the local Planning Committee for a decision."

"Then the City Council and the Electricity Company demanded a shed load of money for the future costs of moving power lines and other overhead obstructions, to clear the passage for the Ark's move to the sea. I told them that the sea would be coming to us, but they would hear none of it."

"Getting the wood was another problem. There's a ban on cutting local trees in order to save the Greater Spotted Barn Owl." "I tried to convince the environmentalists that I needed the wood to save the owls - but no go!"

"When I started gathering the animals, PETA took me to court. They insisted that I was confining wild animals against their will. They argued the accommodations were too restrictive and it was cruel and inhumane to put so many animals in a confined space."

"Then the Environmental Protection Agency ruled that I couldn't build the Ark until they'd conducted an environmental impact study on Your proposed flood."

"I'm still trying to resolve a complaint with the Human Rights Commission on how many minorities I'm supposed to hire for my building crew."

"The Immigration Dept. Is checking the visa status of most of the people who want to work."

"The labor unions say I can't use my sons. They insist I have to hire only union workers with ark-building experience."

"To make matters worse, the IRS seized all my assets, claiming I'm trying to leave the country illegally with endangered species."

"So, forgive me, Lord, but it would take at least 10 years for me to finish this ark."

"Suddenly the skies cleared, the sun began to shine and a rainbow stretched across the sky."

Noah looked up in wonder and asked, "You mean you're not going to destroy the world?"

"No," said the Lord. " The Government beat me to it."

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Meh, China's one of the most free market countries there are, massive economic growth and 12,000+ dead bloated pigs in the main drinking supply river because they started to crack down on selling meat from diseased animals. At least they didn't have to fight with EPA and PETA to dump their pigs in the river!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

slowzuki said:


> Meh, China's one of the most free market countries there are, massive economic growth and 12,000+ dead bloated pigs in the main drinking supply river because they started to crack down on selling meat from diseased animals. At least they didn't have to fight with EPA and PETA to dump their pigs in the river!


Actually they had a follow up on that story, they are seriously cracking down on dumping in the rivers. Of course though, that river supplies maybe a hundred thousand(s) with their drinking water but the chinese government says that even with 12,000 dead pigs in the river, its still safe to drink. Yup, sounds like the chinese government is as full of shit as our own fearless leader.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Im surprised they found any workers at all. Hopefully when they get it built it sure would be nice to sit back with a keg of beer and a rifle so as to get hammered and shoot white trash. They will surely show up after the works over with a Section 8 housing voucher demanding a free room.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

rjmoses said:


> In the year 2013, the Lord came unto Noah,............. Ralph


It's all so upside down. The government is supposed to provide an open safe level playing field, yet they destroy and steal wealth and obstruct instead of helping create it on useless government waste and redistribution.
"Whites and republicans are racist", yet today right now we have a justice department not prosecuting black panthers intimidating whites at voting booths with the likes of Melissa Harris Perry and Al Sharpton practicing soft racial intimidation through white guilt.
Every black or hispanic republican like Ted Cruz or Allen West is immediately labeled a "sellout" or a "uncle tom", just for expressing his own views. The republicans have far more multi racial representation than the democrats, yet the liberal media characterizes the republican party is labeled the "racist party", even though Abraham Lincoln was a republican and democrat senator Robert Byrd was a KKK man.
We have a president on his teleprompter creating more division (white v. black, rich v. poor, union v. non-union, dem v. republican, gay v. straight, etc.) all the while preaching "coming together". The battles this man choses to promote are really pathetic while ignoring that we economically circle the drain a little faster each day. This man's an idealogue, a grandstander.....

No wonder people just stuff their faces with comfort food and watch reality TV shows. I've had it, too. I think thats why I like farming hay. I can go out to an open space and listen to the quiet, or the machine noise to drown out all the problems, all the while getting fresh air and exercise.
Sorry for the rant. I know racism still exists. I see it everywhere. white v. black and black v. white.

Its no wonder we're so screwed up. So much potential wasted arguing trivia and ignoring the obvious...


----------

